# BREAD STORAGE



## Oceantoad (Apr 4, 2022)

After making these beautiful loaves of bread,  how and  where are you guys storing them?  I was keeping ours in our pantry, in a wire basket in a plastic bag.  Then I read that keeping bread in a plastic bag will cause it to mold earlier,(not sure how something will mold if it disappears in less than10 minutes.).  The article stated that bread boxes were the way to go.  I searched high and low until I found one on Amazon that was somewhat appealing.  Made out of bamboo.  It has a drawer in the bottom to hold a bread knife.  I have to "adjust" the guide for the drawer because it does not allow the drawer to enter.  I just wish I could find one well built out of wood, with a window and that is a few inches larger then this one.  Anyway, what do you use?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 4, 2022)

keeps good in brown craft paper, brown paper bag, beeswax bags and dedicated bread bags with a clear window


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 4, 2022)

My mother (RIP) was premier bread baker.  All loaves were packaged in plastic wrappers.
What wasn't consumed fresh went in the freezer.
Thawing was started by pulling from freezer and changing the wrapper.


Oceantoad said:


> ...
> Then I read that keeping bread in a plastic bag will cause it to mold earlier,(not sure how something will mold if it disappears in less than10 minutes.).
> ...


 Baking does not kill all the molds (yeast) in bread. There is more yeast mold in bread than stuff you added. Grains bring a lot of natural and very robust spores.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 5, 2022)

I just use plastic bags. I read where doing that would make the crust soften which isn't a problem for my tired old teeth  ;-)
It takes a few days for mold to start and the loaves don't usually last that long...
Extra loaves go in the freezer in zip-lock bags.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 5, 2022)

sliced, in plastic bags then the 34 F refer...  stays good for weeks..


----------



## Wasi (Apr 5, 2022)

We have a lot of luck with this if you have a free drawer in your kitchen.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 5, 2022)

I usually leave them at room temp in a plastic bag after cooling for a day or two, if they are not all eaten by then, I put that bad in the refer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 5, 2022)

Same as the others, slice, into freezer bags, & into freezer. Nuke or toast to thaw.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2022)

When I had my Cabinet shop, I used to include a Bread drawer, if I couldn't talk the people out of one, but I found them to be useless. I used "Rev-a-Shelf", and sometimes built my own with a regular drawer, with a grooved sliding lid. Either way was useless, unless the people had mice in their kitchen. They couldn't get in the bread drawer.
Mrs Bear just Double bags our bread, to avoid freezer burn, and our bread stays nice.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 8, 2022)

It's just me and my wife. A loaf of bread usually lasts 3-5 days. I use plastic bags and keep in the refrigerator. If I make 2 or more loaves, the extras get put in the same plastic bags and go in the freezer. Bread thaws pretty quickly. 

I've got a loaf of rustic whole wheat bulk fermenting as I type.


----------

